

Love shell commands? See specifically how Xiki is a better way to run them. - trogdoro
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v79TmaDieaA

======
trogdoro
After some pretty brutal feedback about my video last week, this is my Hacker
News focused version. It gets right to the point.

